# Special Inspections per National Fire Academy -NFA



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2015)

Special Inspections per National Fire Academy -NFA

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2015_26.pdf

Anyone who has watched a building under construction can appreciate its complexity and sophistication. Occasionally, inspection and testing requirements occur that the local code official may not be qualified or experienced to address, so third-party assistance is needed. The model building codes address this need through a specific requirement for structural tests and “special” inspections. A special inspection can be required for materials, installation, fabrication, erection or placement of components and connections where special expertise is needed. The cost of the special inspection is covered by the project owner or the registered design professional. The following table identifies some of the special inspections required by the codes. It is not an exhaustive list, so be certain to check your locally adopted code for required special inspections.

Special Inspections

Steel construction

Verify integrity of framing welds, joints and high-strength bolts, locations of bracing and stiffening materials.

Concrete construction

Check reinforcing steel, connecting bolts, application technique, strength, required design mix and curing maintenance.

Masonry construction

Assess mortar joint construction, grout placement, reinforcement welding and prestressing techniques.

Wood construction

Check high-load diaphragms, framing members at panel edges, nail or staple diameters and length.

Pile and pier foundations

Evaluate materials, sizes, lengths, placement, plumbness, diameters and embeddedness.

Soils

Test soil classification, bearing capacity, fill quality and density.

Sprayed fire-resistant materials

Measure thickness; density; and bond strength to floors, walls and structural elements.

Mastics and intumescent coatings

Establish compliance with Association of the Wall and Ceiling Industries standards.

Smoke control

Verify performance, operation and interaction with other systems and controls.

Special cases

Validate unusual designs, materials that must be installed to manufacturer’s specifications, alternate methods and materials.

For more information, consider enrolling in the National Fire Academy (NFA) course “Fire Inspection Principles” (R/N0220). Information and applications can be obtained at http://apps.usfa.fema.gov/ nfacourses/catalog/details/47.

The course is available at the NFA in Emmitsburg, Maryland, or through your state fire service training agency.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Special Inspections per National Fire Academy -NFAhttp://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2015_26.pdf
> 
> Anyone who has watched a building under construction can appreciate its complexity and sophistication. Occasionally, inspection and testing requirements occur that the local code official may not be qualified or experienced to address, so third-party assistance is needed. The model building codes address this need through a specific requirement for structural tests and “special” inspections. A special inspection can be required for materials, installation, fabrication, erection or placement of components and connections where special expertise is needed. The cost of the special inspection is covered by the project owner or the registered design professional. The following table identifies some of the special inspections required by the codes. It is not an exhaustive list, so be certain to check your locally adopted code for required special inspections.
> 
> ...


And open to building inspectors

And almost FREE!!!!


----------

